# Fruits of my labor



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I made some honey bee swarm boxes a while back and I've been checking them and today I've got bees in one of them so now the fun begins I've got to got I hive built bee equipment bought and free bees installed here's some pictures 



And this last one is a short video 
http://rs1290.pbsrc.com/albums/b539/pokeyjeeper/Mobile%20Uploads/A4BB9FE3-DA55-4CC8-A045-849DFB77E2FE_zpsg3mmm9p8.mp4?w=160&h=160&fit=clip


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet as honey, Pokey!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Local honey is the best.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank guys I don't know if I'll get any honey this year but the honey bees need all the help we can give them I will have to see how much comb they fill up as I want them to make it through the winter


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I missed this thread sorry Pokey.... Cool!

Where did you get the plans?

Is there a special place you need to put them or can you put them in any tree?

How are they doing now with the cold temps?

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I got the hive plan from New Mexico bee keepers site and just made these shorter swarms like a certain volume these are two foot long


----------

